# Noob Hit Squad- super hit combo



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sometimes it feels like the world is crashing down on our heads. A combo of business and health makes it feel that much worse. But who am I to feel down and depressed when I'm blessed more than a lot of people? I'm the one always telling the people I help in my town that it could always be worse. The homeless veterans I've helped find a place to live and work. The children's cancer charities that still struggle to pay for treatments and research. All the late nights/mornings volunteering time to do paperwork for grants and other things. But there's always one common denominator with everyone I come into contact with: I have to get all of them to understand that to find a way forward you have to see the positive side of everything, no matter how horrible, confusing, infuriating, or depressing the situation is. This life is perception and attitude, and those two things are big.
I was so busy worrying about how I got screwed over and how to get out of this mess, that I neglected my body, mind, family, and marriage, and forgot to take my own advice that I so often give. 
What is my way forward? My wife, kids, family, and friends that I am all thankful for and blessed to have. That includes my family and friends here on Puff. I don't know how to ever thank or repay you all for all you've done for me to encourage, strengthen, and just be there for sound and positive advice. That element is first and foremost, the second is the hobby and the love we all share, cigars, which brings us all together from all over the country and the world. Brings us all together so close, yet so far away. 
I'm not sure how far off topic I got from being emotional, but being in such a good mood while spending time with my kids, family, and friends all day and all this weekend, I got a surprise tonight. 
I got bombarded by the "Noob Hit Squad". Matt @MattyIce Brian @Rabidawise Kevin @Matfam1 Seth @Shaver702 Frankie @Pag#11 and Joe @Dran came together and sent me a care package of astronomical proportions. Understand this, the cigars is just icing on the angelfood cake, just physical objects. The real gift here is the hearts, thoughts, and prayers of these gentlemen who have gone out of their way to touch the heart and mind of this guy they've never met in person. I hope we can all meet at some point, but at this moment I've said all of this while being at a loss for words. Jaw on the floor and tears in my eyes at how much you care. You guys are awesome, I feel the love. THANK YOU, ESPECIALLY FOR BEING SUCH GREAT FRIENDS. Also recent related cheerups was @BigPuffer @curmudgeonista @TexaSmoke @Dran and if I forgot any I'm sorry.
P.S. I lost track of what was what while opening boxes and taking pictures. Since I finally got the kids showered and in bed, it's probably about time to try to relax with some ibuprofen and a good smoke, and a tupper labeled Noob Hit Squad.......



















































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Glad to see they arrived safely. It’s been said “that it is more blessed to give than receive.”

Brother, just reading this, makes my day. Enjoy! 

We all have a finite amount of time here on this giant rock circling the sun. Every moment we spend angry or upset or whatever negative emotion you want to assign, is a moment lost. As you said, perspective!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey bud, it was the least we could do for a great BOTL. We're here for you. Keep on fighting the good fight!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nicely done! 

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Always a good read when things go right...there's enough heartache and sadness so when things are good...don't forget to celebrate.


----------



## Justcause (Jun 23, 2018)

You're right dude. 

Just two years ago I was looking at no job prospects because I got into trouble 6 years ago and lost everything. My career, my family and I was down for a long time. For 4 years I struggled to find the smallest job I could get. Then last year in April an opportunity came out of the blue. I seized it and havent looked back! Now I'm skyrocketing in my career. I honestly feel like a make a million bucks because I can support my family, myself and live a life I never thought I could. After countless dead end jobs the sky isn't even the limit for me now!

Like you said it's all about perception! Just gotta keep your head up, think positive and keep on moving!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Great thing to read first thing in the morning! You got me teared up with this one brother. Great work to everyone that's been throwing heat at Matt!


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice hit fellas. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nicely done fellas


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Well done indeed guys!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Generous, compassionate and coordinated. Well done gents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Awesome!!


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Glad they arrived safety. It was a pleasure to send a bomb your way bud! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Glad I could be apart of it, enjoyed every minute of it...
Sunday night I got a message from @Rabidwise asking if I would like to join the NHS to help out a brother. 
Before this I haven't had any interactions with Matt. I Read and liked many of his post. What made me get involved was a part of the message that said " I hope that you have encounted Matt, and if not I encourage you to. Matt is a great guy".
I believed him and was in 100%. During the last few days I started talking to Matt and Joking with him. I can say Matt is a great guy. I feel like I know him alot longer than a week. 
I know that by us the NBS helping put a smile on your face and making you chuckle. You have done the same for all of us.
Been great meeting ya Matt. 
I hope you don't mind me posting that message but the guys will appreciate it.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Epic!!! What a hit!! Couldn't have happened up a better target.... um .. I mean.. botl. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't mind at all. You guys got me teared up again this morning. I'm at a loss for words again. 
Anyway, I gotta get the kids ready to go back down to party central. Today is guns and fireworks all day and night. I obviously can't get out any heavy hitters because of my back, but the kids can shoot their guns and have fun.
Thanks guys.


Pag#11 said:


> Glad I could be apart of it, enjoyed every minute of it...
> Sunday night I got a message from @Rabidwise asking if I would like to join the NHS to help out a brother.
> Before this I haven't had any interactions with Matt. I Read and liked many of his post. What made me get involved was a part of the message that said " I hope that you have encounted Matt, and if not I encourage you to. Matt is a great guy".
> I believed him and was in 100%. During the last few days I started talking to Matt and Joking with him. I can say Matt is a great guy. I feel like I know him alot longer than a week.
> ...


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Beautiful ...

Brings a tear to my eye to see the noobs organized so well and doing what needs done. 


Want to know how I got these scars?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Want to know how I got these scars?


We finally have an answer to the origin of the scars.... It was the NHS!


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

You said it brotha! We all get knocked down throughout life and have times where the walls are crashing in on us but it's hiw we react to these situations that paves our future.

I know in my short time on this forum that You have a lot of people that care about you here. I know I am a fan! Glad we could put a smile on your face and and give you a little pick me up because that's what it is all about!

Good plan @Rabidawise flawless execution!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

If a brother needs to be picked up the The NHS will be there. 
If your a lil blue no fear the NHS will give you a cheer. 

If you need help with your Humidor or information about a certain smoke...
Don't ask us for we are the NOOB.. HIT squad.

Kidding feel free to ask .
Chat with your brother's you never know who you will meet.
Thanks guys for including me in this.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Beautiful ...
> 
> Brings a tear to my eye to see the noobs organized so well and doing what needs done.
> 
> Want to know how I got these scars?


First rule of the NHS is we dont talk about the NHS or its president @Rabidawise

I will never say who @Rabidawise coordinated this ordinace drop! :surprise:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice work fellas.
Hell of a hit!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Well done fellas!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Brian and I have messaged back and forth here and there and he's a great guy.....I just never thought he was plotting against me, lol. 


MattyIce said:


> First rule of the NHS is we dont talk about the NHS or its president @Rabidawise
> 
> I will never say who @Rabidawise coordinated this ordinace drop! :surprise:


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Brian and I have messaged back and forth here and there and he's a great guy.....I just never thought he was plotting against me, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Try to think of it as plotting "for you".


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

True 


Rabidawise said:


> Try to think of it as plotting "for you".


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry friend, got roped into this as well (but was on vacation). Fortify the hatches!!! Headed out tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Okcthunderguy (Jun 23, 2018)

nice hit guys, Looks like the target was hit right when it was the most mission critical.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

bellts said:


> Sorry friend, got roped into this as well (but was on vacation). Fortify the hatches!!! Headed out tomorrow!!!!


A double tap....you know, just to insure you did the job right!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ummm.....uh oh


bellts said:


> Sorry friend, got roped into this as well (but was on vacation). Fortify the hatches!!! Headed out tomorrow!!!!


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Ummm.....uh oh
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


How deep is that crater where your mailbox used to be? Is it radioactive yet?


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent job, you pack of Noobs !


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> Excellent job, you pack of Noobs !


Thank you sir!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> How deep is that crater where your mailbox used to be? Is it radioactive yet?


After @bellts gets the last bomb across, he may want to just turn it into a swimming pool if it the radiation levels are low enough. Just an idea, his girls would love it

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

We're alarmingly close to the road.....the whole front porch is gone....


Rabidawise said:


> How deep is that crater where your mailbox used to be? Is it radioactive yet?


The girls would love to have a pool, lol.


TexaSmoke said:


> After @bellts gets the last bomb across, he may want to just turn it into a swimming pool if it the radiation levels are low enough. Just an idea, his girls would love it
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

That’s a beautiful thing! Well deserved.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

The brothers on here sure do know how to heal scars, they’ve healed a lot of mine and continue to do so. That was a great read and and a great responce from the hit squad, roll on rollercoaster, roll on..


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> Sometimes it feels like the world is crashing down on our heads. A combo of business and health makes it feel that much worse. But who am I to feel down and depressed when I'm blessed more than a lot of people? I'm the one always telling the people I help in my town that it could always be worse. The homeless veterans I've helped find a place to live and work. The children's cancer charities that still struggle to pay for treatments and research. All the late nights/mornings volunteering time to do paperwork for grants and other things. But there's always one common denominator with everyone I come into contact with: I have to get all of them to understand that to find a way forward you have to see the positive side of everything, no matter how horrible, confusing, infuriating, or depressing the situation is. This life is perception and attitude, and those two things are big.
> I was so busy worrying about how I got screwed over and how to get out of this mess, that I neglected my body, mind, family, and marriage, and forgot to take my own advice that I so often give.
> What is my way forward? My wife, kids, family, and friends that I am all thankful for and blessed to have. That includes my family and friends here on Puff. I don't know how to ever thank or repay you all for all you've done for me to encourage, strengthen, and just be there for sound and positive advice. That element is first and foremost, the second is the hobby and the love we all share, cigars, which brings us all together from all over the country and the world. Brings us all together so close, yet so far away.
> I'm not sure how far off topic I got from being emotional, but being in such a good mood while spending time with my kids, family, and friends all day and all this weekend, I got a surprise tonight.
> ...


That is a ton of great smokes!!! BOOM!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

This could start a Science Revolution!


----------

